# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  "ساره " ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## N_tarawneh

> من سيجلس علي هذا الكرسي : اختاروا واحد من المنتدي


انا بدي أختار بعد اذن الجميع ...

*((ساره))* 

فلتتفضل ساره أمّ الحبوس إلى كرسي الاعتراف ... :Db465236ff:  

مع أمنياتنا لها بخالص التوفيق ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا بدي أختار بعد اذن الجميع ...
> 
> *((ساره))* 
> 
> فلتتفضل ساره أمّ الحبوس إلى كرسي الاعتراف ... 
> 
> مع أمنياتنا لها بخالص التوفيق ...


وانا موافق :Bl (3):

----------


## ابو نعيم

> انا بدي أختار بعد اذن الجميع ...
> 
> *((ساره))* 
> 
> فلتتفضل ساره أمّ الحبوس إلى كرسي الاعتراف ... 
> 
> مع أمنياتنا لها بخالص التوفيق ...


*ساره   ساره   ساره*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وانا معاكم وينك يا سارة

----------


## ashrafwater

وان معاكم اين سارة . اخرجي من مخباك  فانت محاصرة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يلا يا سرسورة  :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

يلا يا يا ام السوس
وينك
ولا لسا تحت تأثير السجن
عم بمزح
يلا ساره

----------


## ساره

مرحبا ..شكرا لاختياري نادر والاعضاء وانا بتشرف بوجودي عالكرسي بينكم 
وين الاسئله ؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مرحبا ..شكرا لاختياري نادر والاعضاء وانا بتشرف بوجودي عالكرسي بينكم 
> وين الاسئله ؟؟


وينكوا يا جماعة ...!!!؟؟؟

سارة موافقه / ليش ما تسألوها ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> وينكوا يا جماعة ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> سارة موافقه / ليش ما تسألوها ...!!!؟؟؟


انا بدي أسأل عن اسمها  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*مرحبا سارة انا عندي سؤال هو من انت هل تستطعين التعريف عن نفسك وعن هواياتك*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ساره سؤال بسيط.. اعطينا سيرتك الذاتيه على السريع :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

> وينكوا يا جماعة ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> سارة موافقه / ليش ما تسألوها ...!!!؟؟؟



12 ساعه ما حد عبرني :Eh S(2):

----------


## ساره

> انا بدي أسأل عن اسمها


ساره واعمل مشرفه على منتدى الاخبار الفنيه  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ساره

> *مرحبا سارة انا عندي سؤال هو من انت هل تستطعين التعريف عن نفسك وعن هواياتك*


شكرا مها على السؤال


الاسم ساره

مواليد 18 سبتمبر  1988


بدرس صحافه واعلام بجامعتي الغاليه جامعه اليرموك :Eh S(2):  

بحب تخصصي

ساكنه في مدينه اربد - الحي الشرقي


واهم هوايه عندي التسوق  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   وبحب اقراء الروايات الاجنبيه

----------


## ساره

> ساره سؤال بسيط.. اعطينا سيرتك الذاتيه على السريع


 :Smile:   :Smile:   شكرا عمار جاوبت هالسؤال لمها  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## N_tarawneh

* ساره ...*

كان لنا شرف معرفتك من خلال منتديات الحصن الأردنية ...

مثال للفتاة الطموحة والمجددة والتي تهتم بكل ما هو جديد ومتجدد ، وما لمسناه منك ِ في الفترة الآخيرة  جمالية الشقاوة والتسرع  بشأن مسألة الرأي والرأي الآخر ، هجومية أحيانا ً ، حنونة وطيبة أحيانا ً أيضا ً ، تعشقين روح التعاون ، وتقدرين الصداقات ، مما تركت ِ لدينا كأعضاء في منتديات الحصن آثرا ً طيبا ً ...

ساره ...

إليك ِ ما يلي :- 

1- من هي ساره ومن أين وكيف جاءت إلى منتديات الحصن  ...؟؟؟

2- من هي ساره بين أهلها الكرام ...؟؟؟

3- أين ساره فيما يلي ...

- الطيبة ...

- الحب ...

- الكره ...


- العصبية ...

- الصداقة ...

4- لو خيرت ساره بين الحبيب والزوج فمن تختار ...؟؟؟

5- ماذا تعني بعض الصور المرفقة لساره ...

 








































*لي عوده ...*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مرحبا ساره 

انا ما راح اسأل كثير 

انا بس بدي تقيمي بعض الاعضاء و المشرفين 

1-عمار القسايمة
2-محمد القسايمة
3-عبد الله القسايمة
4-نادر الطراونة
5-ايمن
6-روان
7-حلا
8-احلام
9-ابو نعيم
10-مها 
11-ام السوس
12-غسان
13-حسان القضاة ( المدير )
14-لمسة شقاوة 
15-زينة
16-علا العتوم
17-ايات قاسم
18-بدون تعليق
19-لارا
20-خالد الحنيدي

اعذروني ان نسيت اسماً ايها الاعضاء و المشرقين

----------


## احساس المطر

ساره  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

ما رأيك بمفهوم الجمال .. وهل الجمال هو معيار ما نقيس به كل شيء هذه الأيام ؟؟

ما هي درجة الطيبة في قلبك .. ولأي حد قد تتحكمين فيها ..؟؟


من اقرب حدا الك بالمنتدى..؟؟


اذكري لنا ...من حياتك الخاصه ..موقف مفرح ..... موقف محزن ........ موقف محرج  :Db465236ff:  

   3 وردات لمن تهديهم ؟؟


لي عوده :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

يا جماعة خفوا على الصبية شوي  ... سؤال سؤال

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ساره يا ساره ( بالمناسبه اسمك حلو ) 
اليك بعض الاسئله و اتمنى ان تجيبي عليها بكل ما أُتيت من صراحه ( اذا ما في مانع ) 

1 من أين تستمدي قوه الصبر اذا واجهتك ضائقه 

2 من هو مثلك الاعلى 

3 بتكتبي باليد اليمنى ام اليسرى 

4 مستعده اتغيري مبادئك حتى تتماشي مع تغيرات الحياه ؟ 

5 ماذا يعني الفشل 

6 صفِ نظرتك للحب بكلمه واحده 

7 عمرك رحتي على الامتحان مش نايمه  :Eh S(2):  

8 كيف تنظري لمن هو دونك بالمستوى الاجتماعي 

9 لو خيرتِ بين الطفوله و الشباب ايهما تختارين ؟ 

10 دمعتك قريبه من عينك ام غائره بصدرك ؟ 


لي عوده اخرى

----------


## ashrafwater

سارة سؤال ارجو الاجاية علية بصراحه

ما هو سر اخنباؤك؟ واختفاؤك ؟

----------


## ساره

> * ساره ...*
> 
> كان لنا شرف معرفتك من خلال منتديات الحصن الأردنية ...
> 
> مثال للفتاة الطموحة والمجددة والتي تهتم بكل ما هو جديد ومتجدد ، وما لمسناه منك ِ في الفترة الآخيرة  جمالية الشقاوة والتسرع  بشأن مسألة الرأي والرأي الآخر ، هجومية أحيانا ً ، حنونة وطيبة أحيانا ً أيضا ً ، تعشقين روح التعاون ، وتقدرين الصداقات ، مما تركت ِ لدينا كأعضاء في منتديات الحصن آثرا ً طيبا ً ...
> 
> شكرا    ساره ...
> 
> إليك ِ ما يلي :- 
> ...



 :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:  

شكرا نادر بتمنى اجاباتي يعجبوك :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شكرا نادر بتمنى اجاباتي يعجبوك


أهلين ساره ...

ليس من الواجب أن تنال اعجابي بقدر قناعاتك الشخصية من خلال هذه الاجابات ...

جزيل الشكر يا ساره ...

ولي عوده بعد انتهائك من الكم الهائل من الاسئلة والتي وجهت لك ِ من الاخوة الأعضاء ...

وسلميلي على صاحبتك كثير السلام / واهمسي بأذنها ((يحيا الحُب)) ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ساره

اهلا خالد فيك وباسئلتك :Smile:  

1-عمار القسايمة  عضو مميز كتير بادبه باسلوبه بمواضيعه 
2-محمد القسايمة انسان حساس كتير 
3-عبد الله القسايمة ما بحكو ما فيه محبه الا بعد عداوه :Smile:   عضو منيح كتير ووجوده مميز وعنده راي خاص فيه 
4-نادر الطراونة انسان رائع كتير والي متله قلال بالدنيا ومواقفه منيحه مع كل الاعضاء ووووو ++++
5-ايمن روح المنتدى
6-روان اطيب وحده بالدنيا ودائما مبتسمه :Smile:  
7-حلا صاحبتي هون وبالجامعه :SnipeR (30):  
8-احلام انسانه مميزه في مواضعها وردودها وراكزه كتير
9-ابو نعيم لما اشوف اسمه بحس بالامان وما بعرف السبب بحسه اخ كبير 
10-مها ورده ونواره المنتدى ولو كان فيه للمنتدى مرحلتين رح يكونو ..قبل مها ..وبعد مها 
11-ام السوس عضوه مميزه 
12-غسان شب امور كتير وحلا بتظل تحكي غسان قال وغسان عمل 
13-حسان القضاة ( المدير ) والله والله والله شو ما حكيت ما بوفيه حقه ولا معزته فما رح احكي الا الله لا يحرمني منه 
14-لمسة شقاوة ان شاء الله تكون موجوده اكتر لانه بتدخل فتره قصيره وبنشاط كبير هيك بنتبه
15-زينة عضوه مميزه
16-علا العتوم عضوه مميزه كتير لكن بدنا نشوفها اكتر
17-ايات قاسم عضوه مميزه
18-بدون تعليق انسان مثقف وصاحب رأي وجريء وانا بحب هالخصله بالناس
19-لارا حبيبتي وبس لكنها دائما مشغوله بشو ما بعرف
20-خالد الحنيدي انسان رائع وخلوق ومتل الورده عطره في المنتدى

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

طيب يا ساره في ناس ثانيه سألت مش بس نادر 
هذا تحيز  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

> ساره      
> 
> ما رأيك بمفهوم الجمال .. وهل الجمال هو معيار ما نقيس به كل شيء هذه الأيام ؟؟
> 
> 
> ما هي درجة الطيبة في قلبك .. ولأي حد قد تتحكمين فيها ..؟؟
> 
> 
> من اقرب حدا الك بالمنتدى..؟؟
> ...


ما رأيك بمفهوم الجمال .. وهل الجمال هو معيار ما نقيس به كل شيء هذه الأيام ؟؟

الجمال شي مهم واساسي بكل الدنيا وما فينا ننكر دوره واهميته في قياس او تقيم اي شي لكنه مو المعيار الوحيد هوه شي ضروري لكن فيه امور ضروريه ضروري تكون معه واخر شي ان الله جميل يحب الجمال وما فيه حد بالدنيا الا بحب الجمال لكن انا برفض انه حد يعاملني بصوره تفضيليه في مواضيع متل الدراسه او الشغل او في الدنيا بشكل عام على اساس انه جميله بدون ما يهتم بفكري وبعلمي 


ما هي درجة الطيبة في قلبك .. ولأي حد قد تتحكمين فيها ..؟؟

طيبه لدرجه 90% ما بتحم فيها لهيك ندمت عليها كتير 


من اقرب حدا الك بالمنتدى..؟؟

L A R A


اذكري لنا ...من حياتك الخاصه ..موقف مفرح ..... موقف محزن ........ موقف محرج

موقف مفرح ..رجعه خالو من السويد بعد غياب 9 سنين

موقف محزن .. توقيفي 3 ايام عن المنتدى


موقف محرج .. كانت عبير عم بتدرسني من شي ساعه على امتحان وبتخبرني شو الدكتور بجيب اسئله عبير انا ما بعرفها كتير كنت قبل هيك قاعده معها بس مرتين ولقيتها صدفه وحكيتلها عن امتحاني فاقترحت تحكيلي عن الماده وعن اسئلتها بعد ساعه اجت حلا لعنا وهيه ما بتعرف عبير وصار ضروري اعرفهم على بعض وانا نسيت شو اسم عبير فما عرفتهم على بعض لكن حلا احرجتني وقالت ما عرفتينا على بعض فقلت حلا وسكتت انتبهت عبير انه انا مو متذكره اسمها ويمكن تخيلت انه انا ما بعرفه فعرفت على نفسها وراحت بسرعه وانا كنت محرجه كتير منها وبس هاد يالي خطر ببالي 


   3 وردات لمن تهديهم ؟؟


ماما و LARA وحسان

----------


## ساره

> يا جماعة خفوا على الصبية شوي  ... سؤال سؤال


انته الوحيد يالي فاهمني غسان شكرا الك  :Smile:

----------


## ساره

> ساره يا ساره ( بالمناسبه اسمك حلو ) 
> اليك بعض الاسئله و اتمنى ان تجيبي عليها بكل ما أُتيت من صراحه ( اذا ما في مانع ) 
> 
> 1 من أين تستمدي قوه الصبر اذا واجهتك ضائقه 
> 
> 2 من هو مثلك الاعلى 
> 
> 3 بتكتبي باليد اليمنى ام اليسرى 
> 
> ...


1 من أين تستمدي قوه الصبر اذا واجهتك ضائقه 
من ايماني باهدافي وانه استسلامي رح يخليني اخسر كتير ..وانا بحفزني الخوف اكتر 

2 من هو مثلك الاعلى 
جلاله الملكه رانيا العبدالله

3 بتكتبي باليد اليمنى ام اليسرى 

اليمنى

4 مستعده اتغيري مبادئك حتى تتماشي مع تغيرات الحياه ؟ 

بصراحه مو كل المبادىء .. فيه امور ممكن وفيه امور لا ..لكن بشكل عام بنرفزني  الغلط  :Smile:  


5 ماذا يعني الفشل 
 بخاف منه وهوه اساس النجاح 


6 صفِ نظرتك للحب بكلمه واحده 
سعاده

7 عمرك رحتي على الامتحان مش نايمه  :Eh S(2):  
مو نايمه ولا ساعه اكد لا ..انا ما بتأخر في السهره وانا سهرانه اليوم بسبب حد بيعرف حاله جابني عالكرسي :Cry2:  

8 كيف تنظري لمن هو دونك بالمستوى الاجتماعي 
ناس متلي متلهم ويمكن يكونو احسن مني

9 لو خيرتِ بين الطفوله و الشباب ايهما تختارين ؟ 
الطفوله حلوه لكن الشباب احلى بختار اكيد الشباب

10 دمعتك قريبه من عينك ام غائره بصدرك ؟ 
لا انا ببكي بسرعه  :Smile:  


شكرا محمد على الاسئله  :Smile:

----------


## ayman

اجى دوري صح  :Db465236ff:  


لو حكتلك انا بتبرع بمبلغ حتى تقدري تعملي عملية تجميل  وهاي العملية راح ترفع من جمالك بحيث الأمراء بيتقدمولك   بتوافقي ولا لا 


لو كان عندك صندوق مليان مجوهرات  غالية على قلبك  كثير لاكن  دورتي عليه  ما لقيتيه   شو بيكون شعورك وقتها

----------


## ساره

> أهلين ساره ...
> 
> ليس من الواجب أن تنال اعجابي بقدر قناعاتك الشخصية من خلال هذه الاجابات ...
> 
> جزيل الشكر يا ساره ...
> 
> ولي عوده بعد انتهائك من الكم الهائل من الاسئلة والتي وجهت لك ِ من الاخوة الأعضاء ...
> 
> وسلميلي على صاحبتك كثير السلام / واهمسي بأذنها ((يحيا الحُب)) ...


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

انتهيت منهم ورايحه انام وبستى اسئلتك :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انتهيت منهم ورايحه انام وبستى اسئلتك


الله يعطيك العافية يا ساره ...

في الحقيقة أنا متابع وبإستمرار كل إجاباتك ، ولا أنكر بأن جزء من الاجابات كانت تغلفة الدبلوماسية والفصاحة الإرتجالية ، ولكن الملاحظة الأهم كانت هروبك والذي يبدو كان متعمدا ً من إعطاء بعض الاسئلة حقها من حيث الإجابة الكافية والشافية ...

الله معك ...

روح نامي ...

وبكرة رح انزل إلك ليستا اسئلة رح تنشغلي فيها اسبوعين لقدام ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> 1 من أين تستمدي قوه الصبر اذا واجهتك ضائقه 
> من ايماني باهدافي وانه استسلامي رح يخليني اخسر كتير ..وانا بحفزني الخوف اكتر 
> 
> 2 من هو مثلك الاعلى 
> جلاله الملكه رانيا العبدالله
> 
> 3 بتكتبي باليد اليمنى ام اليسرى 
> 
> اليمنى
> ...


شكرا ساره على الاجوبه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*طيب لما تصحي من النوم((( نوم الهنا ان شاء الله)))

1- بتلبسي نظارات طبيه؟
2- مين بتفضلي كصديق شب ولا صبيه؟
3- لو حكيتلك الان, خذي ورده واهديها لشخص...................فكري...........مين اول واحد بخطر بالك؟
4- سؤال خاص شوي:: جربتي الحب؟
5- تخصصك ... رغبتك ولا لأ؟
6- لو اعطيتك قلم.. وحكيتلك ارسمي اي شكل هندسي.. شو الشكل الي بترسميه؟
7- طبعك عصبي؟
8- الان بسرعه... مين اكثر عضو\عضوه ضايقك و مين الي دخل لقلبك بسرعه؟
9- ما معنى اسمك؟
10- بتفضلي ساعة اليد الدائريه ولا المستطيله؟
11- واخر سؤال سهل كثير.... 1+1=؟*

----------


## احساس المطر

شو ومين اكتر 

 رئيس وزراء .. .. مغني .. ممثل ..لاعب كره قدم .. اكله .. قصيده .. سياره .. جامعه .. موقع عالنت ..بتحبيهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

ساره ...

لقد عُدت وفي جُعبتي الكثير من الاسئلة والتي لربما نستطيع من خلالها تسليط الضوء على ابرز عضوات منتديات الحصن ...

1- جرت العادة في كافة المنتديات أن يختار أي عضو صورة تعبيرية او توقيع قد يعبر من خلاله عن دواخل شخصيته ونوازعها ، مُنذ اللحظة الأولى والتي تشرفت بأن أكون بها عضوا ً في منتديات الحصن الأردنية لاحظت توقيعك والصورة الرمزية الموجودة ضمن بروفايلك الخاص في المنتدى ،علما ً بأنها من أقدم التواقيع والصور الرمزية التي لم تتغير ، ما سرّ ، هذا التوقيع وما هي الرابطة التي تربط ساره به ...؟؟؟



2- ما هي أحب الأماكن لدى ساره داخل نطاق الأردن ، وما هو المكان الذي لم تزره بيوم من الأيام وتتمنى زيارته ...؟؟؟

3- ما علاقة ساره بكل من ((الصحراء ، الجبال ، البحر)) ...؟؟؟

4- قر  مجلس الوزراء في جلستة رقم ... تاريخ ... قرار رقم ... تعيين الأنسة ساره ... مدير عام مجلس المرأة الأردني ، لتصبح بالتالي الناطق والمتحدث الرسمي باسم المرأة الأردنية ، ما هو القرار الذي تنوي ساره إتخاذة بعد استلامها المنصب وعلى وجه السرعه ...؟؟؟

5- ماذا تشاهدين بداخل هذه الصور المرفقة :-





6- كلمة من القلب ،لربما قد تكون رسالة محبة أو نصيحة او عتاب او ما شابه ذلك تنوي ساره توجيهها إلى كُلٍّ من الآتيه اسمائهم ، فماذا تقول ...؟؟؟

1- والدتك :- 

2- والدك :- 

3- اخوانك :- 

4- عمار القسايمة :-

5- محمد القسايمة :-

6- عبد الله القسايمة :-

7- نادر الطراونة :- 

8- ايمن :-

9- روان :-

10- حلا :- 

11- احلام :-

12- ابو نعيم :-

13- مها :-

14- سوسن :-

15- غسان :-

16- حسان القضاة :-

17- لمسة شقاوة :-

18- زينة :-

19- عُلا العتوم :-

20- آيات قاسم :-

21- بدون تعليق :-

22- لارا :-

23- خالد الحنيدي :-

24- باريسيا :- 

25- العالي عالي :- 

26- غسان :- 

27- لمسة شقاوة :-

- مع خالص العذر لمن لم اتذكر اسمه ...
* - لي عوده إن أردت ِ ذلك ...*

----------


## ساره

> اجى دوري صح  
> 
> 
> لو حكتلك انا بتبرع بمبلغ حتى تقدري تعملي عملية تجميل  وهاي العملية راح ترفع من جمالك بحيث الأمراء بيتقدمولك   بتوافقي ولا لا 
> 
> 
> لو كان عندك صندوق مليان مجوهرات  غالية على قلبك  كثير لاكن  دورتي عليه  ما لقيتيه   شو بيكون شعورك وقتها


لو حكتلك انا بتبرع بمبلغ حتى تقدري تعملي عملية تجميل  وهاي العملية راح ترفع من جمالك بحيث الأمراء بيتقدمولك   بتوافقي ولا لا 

بحكيلك شكرا بس اعطيني الفلوس  :Smile:  

عندي ثقه كبيره بحالي من ناحيه شخصيتي ومن ناحيه جمالي واكتر من هيك ما بدي .. :Smile:  

فاكيد ما رح وافق 



لو كان عندك صندوق مليان مجوهرات  غالية على قلبك  كثير لاكن  دورتي عليه  ما لقيتيه   شو بيكون شعورك وقتها 


انا كتير اكسسواراتي ودهبي غالين علي قد ما كانت القطعه بسيطه بكون متعلقه فيها 
لهيك رح عصب بسرعه متأكده ودور على العلبه حتى لاقيها  :Smile:  

شكرا ايمن  :Smile:

----------


## ساره

> الله يعطيك العافية يا ساره ...
> 
> في الحقيقة أنا متابع وبإستمرار كل إجاباتك ، ولا أنكر بأن جزء من الاجابات كانت تغلفة الدبلوماسية والفصاحة الإرتجالية ، ولكن الملاحظة الأهم كانت هروبك والذي يبدو كان متعمدا ً من إعطاء بعض الاسئلة حقها من حيث الإجابة الكافية والشافية ...
> 
> الله معك ...
> 
> روح نامي ...
> 
> وبكرة رح انزل إلك ليستا اسئلة رح تنشغلي فيها اسبوعين لقدام ...


شكرا الك نزلت الاسئله شفتها  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ساره

> شكرا ساره على الاجوبه


شكرا الك على الاسئله  :Smile:

----------


## ساره

> *طيب لما تصحي من النوم((( نوم الهنا ان شاء الله)))
> 
> 1- بتلبسي نظارات طبيه؟
> 2- مين بتفضلي كصديق شب ولا صبيه؟
> 3- لو حكيتلك الان, خذي ورده واهديها لشخص...................فكري...........مين اول واحد بخطر بالك؟
> 4- سؤال خاص شوي:: جربتي الحب؟
> 5- تخصصك ... رغبتك ولا لأ؟
> 6- لو اعطيتك قلم.. وحكيتلك ارسمي اي شكل هندسي.. شو الشكل الي بترسميه؟
> 7- طبعك عصبي؟
> ...


صباح الخير عمار :Smile:  

1- بتلبسي نظارات طبيه؟لا
2- مين بتفضلي كصديق شب ولا صبيه؟ 
الصبيه بتكون اقرب بكتير من الشب 
3- لو حكيتلك الان, خذي ورده واهديها لشخص...................فكري...........مين اول واحد بخطر بالك؟
ماما 
4- سؤال خاص شوي:: جربتي الحب؟
لا ..فيه اكتر من قصه لكن ما فيني احسبهم حب 
5- تخصصك ... رغبتك ولا لأ؟
رغبتي لكن الجامعه مو رغبتي 
6- لو اعطيتك قلم.. وحكيتلك ارسمي اي شكل هندسي.. شو الشكل الي بترسميه؟
دائره 
7- طبعك عصبي؟
كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
8- الان بسرعه... مين اكثر عضو\عضوه ضايقك و مين الي دخل لقلبك بسرعه؟
حلا وعبدالله ولمسة شقاوة .. .. حسان 
9- ما معنى اسمك؟ سارة:المفرحة - المبهجة - صاحبة السرور

10- بتفضلي ساعة اليد الدائريه ولا المستطيله؟ بحب الساه تكون غريبه ومميزه بشكلها فالمستطيله اكتر من الدائريه
11- واخر سؤال سهل كثير.... 1+1=؟..11

شكرا عمار

----------


## ساره

> شو ومين اكتر 
> 
>  رئيس وزراء .. .. مغني .. ممثل ..لاعب كره قدم .. اكله .. قصيده .. سياره .. جامعه .. موقع عالنت ..بتحبيهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


رئيس وزراء .. الروابده ( ابو عصام )
مغني .. تامر حسني
ممثل ..تيم حسن

لاعب كره قدم .. زيزو 
اكله .. مسخن
قصيده .. قصيده هي فقط ساره ..لحسان القضاة
جامعه..الاردنية
موقع عالنت  ..الحصن اكيد

----------


## ساره

> ساره ...
> 
> لقد عُدت وفي جُعبتي الكثير من الاسئلة والتي لربما نستطيع من خلالها تسليط الضوء على ابرز عضوات منتديات الحصن ...
> 
> 1- جرت العادة في كافة المنتديات أن يختار أي عضو صورة تعبيرية او توقيع قد يعبر من خلاله عن دواخل شخصيته ونوازعها ، مُنذ اللحظة الأولى والتي تشرفت بأن أكون بها عضوا ً في منتديات الحصن الأردنية لاحظت توقيعك والصورة الرمزية الموجودة ضمن بروفايلك الخاص في المنتدى ،علما ً بأنها من أقدم التواقيع والصور الرمزية التي لم تتغير ، ما سرّ ، هذا التوقيع وما هي الرابطة التي تربط ساره به ...؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
>    شكرا على السؤال الحلو هالتوقيع قريب مني والصوره بحبها ومن لما عملت هالتوقيع ( شكرا للي جهزه ) صرت عضوه فعاله اكتر في المنتدى فالتوقيع شي ربطني اكترفي المنتدى لهيك بحبه كتير ومو ناويه غيره فانا لما شوف التوقيع واتذكر كيف كان المنتدى في البدايه وكيف صار هلا بفرح كتير فالصوره ققريبه مني وبحبها وربطتني اكتر في المنتدى 
> ...


نادر شكرا كتير على مجموعه الاسئله المميزه واكيد بستنى عودتك باسئله جديده ويا رب  اكون موفقه بالاجابه لانه  اجاباتي بسيطه بالنسبه لاسئلتك شو ما حكيت

----------


## ابو نعيم

*سارة 
من قراءتي الى اجوبتك وجدت فيك شخصية قيادية واذا تم تعينك مشرف عام للمنتدى ماذا تفعلين ؟
وما رأيك في المنتدى بشكل عام ؟*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

بصراحة يا سارة استمعت كثير وانا اقرأ باجوبتك بس ما رح اسأل  :Smile:

----------


## غسان

مشكورة سارة على جميع ردودك الجميلة ... سؤالي 
 انتي مرتاحة بجامعة اليرموك  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان شخصياً مش مرتاح فيها

----------


## زينة

مرحبا سارة انا رح اسألك اسئلة خفيفة  :Smile:  

1. ما هي طموحاتك بعد انتهائك من دراستك الجامعية؟

2. بما ان دراستك صحافة واعلام من افضل مذيع او مذيعة لديك داخل الاردن وخارجها؟

3. ما رأيك بالمستوى الاعلامي في الاردن؟

4.ما موقفك اتجاه شخص قام بضرب زوجته امامك؟

5. ماذا تعني لك الكلمات التالية:
* الحياة
* الحق
*التعليم
*الرجل 
*المرأة
*العائلة

6. اختاري كلمة تهدينها للاشخاص التالية اسماؤهم:
* انت 
* حسان القضاة
*العالي عالي
*غسان
* باريسيا
*نادر طروانة
*ايمن
*حلا
*روان
*ابو نعيم
*مها
*معاذ القرعان
* خالد الجنيدي
*عبدالله قسايمه
*مهدي شطناوي
*انا  :Smile:  

وشكراً  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

سؤال وحيد


زعلانة مني؟؟ :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

يعطيك العافية سوسو 
أنا ما عندي سؤال بس بدي أحكيلك إني حبيتك من أجوبتك 
بتمنى نتعارف عن قريب  :Smile:

----------


## ساره

> *سارة 
> من قراءتي الى اجوبتك وجدت فيك شخصية قيادية واذا تم تعينك مشرف عام للمنتدى ماذا تفعلين ؟
> وما رأيك في المنتدى بشكل عام ؟*


شكرا الك .. لو تم تعيني مشرف عام للمنتدى اول شي وما بمزح بلغي التسجيل للاعضاء الجدد ويالي بده يسجل ببعث الي شوي عن نفسه وافكاره وليه حاب يسجل وبجتمع بالمشرفين وبنقرر مين نقل ومين لا حسب شو المعلومات الي عنا وبلغي عدد من المنتديات الجامده وبضيف منتديات جديده  :Smile:  

المنتدى بشكل عام حلو كتير وصار جزء من يومي لكن احنا مقصرين بشكل عام لسا فينا نقدم اكتر 

شكرا الك ابو نعيم

----------


## ساره

> بصراحة يا سارة استمعت كثير وانا اقرأ باجوبتك بس ما رح اسأل


شكرا الك معاذ :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ساره

> مشكورة سارة على جميع ردودك الجميلة ... سؤالي 
>  انتي مرتاحة بجامعة اليرموك  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ان شخصياً مش مرتاح فيها


شكرا غسان ..بصراحه مو مرتاحه ولاسباب كتيره انا كنت حابه ادرس بالجامعه الاردنيه

ولولا صاحباتي ما داومت :Eh S(2):

----------


## ساره

> مرحبا سارة انا رح اسألك اسئلة خفيفة  
> 
> 1. ما هي طموحاتك بعد انتهائك من دراستك الجامعية؟
> انه اشتغل في مجال تخصصي واشتري سياره ( دفع رباعي ) 
> 
> 2. بما ان دراستك صحافة واعلام من افضل مذيع او مذيعة لديك داخل الاردن وخارجها؟
> 
> 3. ما رأيك بالمستوى الاعلامي في الاردن؟
> 
> ...


. ما هي طموحاتك بعد انتهائك من دراستك الجامعية؟
انه اشتغل في مجال تخصصي واشتري سياره ( دفع رباعي ) 

2. بما ان دراستك صحافة واعلام من افضل مذيع او مذيعة لديك داخل الاردن وخارجها؟
لينا مشربش أول مذيعة أردنية في أول فضائية عربية ال mbc
وافضل مذيعه عربيه رزان مغربي لانه حققت العالميه 



3. ما رأيك بالمستوى الاعلامي في الاردن؟
جيد جدا لكن ما بيتقبل الوجوه الجديده بسهوله وهالكلام بيحكوه النا في الجامعه .

4.ما موقفك اتجاه شخص قام بضرب زوجته امامك؟
اي واحد بيضرب زوجته ما بكون رجل لانه الرجل بيحميها انا بحكي عن يالي بضربو زوجاتهم على ادنى سبب وحتى لو الزوجه غلطت غلط كبير فينه ينبها بدون ضرب لانه اسلوب همجي ..ولو ضربها قدامي انا يالي رح كون همجيه 

5. ماذا تعني لك الكلمات التالية:
* الحياة..حلوه حتى باحزانها
* الحق..كلمه لو فهمناها ما كان فيه ظلم بالدنيا
*التعليم.. نعمه كبيره مو مقدرينها 
*الرجل .. نصف المجتمع وهوه الاب والاخ والصديق والحبيب 
*المرأة.. لسا مظلومه في مجتمعنا
*العائلة.. الامان والراحه والحب

6. اختاري كلمة تهدينها للاشخاص التالية اسماؤهم:
* انت ...اركزي شوي
* حسان القضاة.. :Smile:  
*العالي عالي.. اشتقنالك
*غسان.. حاول ترتاح في اليرموك باي طريقه 
* باريسيا.. بتجنني بمواضيعك 
*نادر طروانة..شكرا على كل شي
*ايمن.. ترجعلنا بالسلامه
*حلا.. اسفه
*روان.. ادرسي كويس الصيفي بمر بسرعه
*ابو نعيم.. بنستنى الدرس الجديد لا تطول علينا
*مها.. متابعه كل مواضيعك وردودك لانه بحب اسلوبك
*معاذ القرعان.. اشتقنالك بتطول الغيبه
* خالد الجنيدي.. يسلمو على جهدك 
*عبدالله قسايمه.. موفق بدراستك 
*مهدي شطناوي.. مواضيعك حلوه
*انا  :Smile:  ..شكرا كتير الك على مواضيعك واسئلتك 

شكرا :Smile:

----------


## ساره

> سؤال وحيد
> 
> 
> زعلانة مني؟؟


لا مو زعلانه منك زعلانه من نفسي انه غلطت معك

----------


## ساره

> يعطيك العافية سوسو 
> أنا ما عندي سؤال بس بدي أحكيلك إني حبيتك من أجوبتك 
> بتمنى نتعارف عن قريب


شكرا آيات كتير ومبسوطه بكلامك ..يا رب  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انه اشتغل في مجال تخصصي واشتري سياره ( دفع رباعي )


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

ما إلك إلاَّ بيكم نيسان موديل 2008 / ديزل / اوفر إلك ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

ساره ...

حابه اسئلك ، ولا زهقتي ...؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لا مو زعلانه منك زعلانه من نفسي انه غلطت معك


انا مو زعلان :Smile:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ما إلك إلاَّ بيكم نيسان موديل 2008 / ديزل / اوفر إلك ...


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره  
> لا مو زعلانه منك زعلانه من نفسي انه غلطت معك





> انا مو زعلان


يا عيني عليكوا ، يا ساره وعبد الله ، شايفين ما أزكاكوا وانتوا عاقلين ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> يا عيني عليكوا ، يا ساره وعبد الله ، شايفين ما أزكاكوا وانتوا عاقلين ...


شكرا :Db465236ff:  

سارة مثل اختي

----------


## بدون تعليق

مين ساره على الكرسي :SnipeR (62):  

هاي بدها قعده
خليني امخمخلك على كم سؤال و ارجعلك

ما تقومي قبل ما اجي :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ساره

> ما إلك إلاَّ بيكم نيسان موديل 2008 / ديزل / اوفر إلك ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

صدقني غير X5 او hummer  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ساره

> ساره ...
> 
> حابه اسئلك ، ولا زهقتي ...؟؟؟


ولو اسأل قد ما بدك انا مو كل اسبوع على الكرسي  :Smile:

----------


## ساره

> انا مو زعلان


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ساره

> مين ساره على الكرسي 
> 
> هاي بدها قعده
> خليني امخمخلك على كم سؤال و ارجعلك
> 
> ما تقومي قبل ما اجي


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   انا مو رايحه مكان ..بستنى الاسئله :Smile:

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

ساره شو بتكرهي في الدنيا وشو بتحبي ؟

اكتر خصله بساره ما بتحبيها ؟

بتدخني ولا لا ؟؟

شو اكتر شي بيعجبك بالرجل ؟

ليه ما بتشاركي في المنتدى الصحي ؟

بس

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ولو اسأل قد ما بدك انا مو كل اسبوع على الكرسي


معناته ، اصبري علي ، الليله مجهز ليك ِ قائمة اسئلة طولها مترين ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

> ساره شو بتكرهي في الدنيا وشو بتحبي ؟
> 
> اكتر خصله بساره ما بتحبيها ؟
> 
> بتدخني ولا لا ؟؟
> 
> شو اكتر شي بيعجبك بالرجل ؟
> 
> ليه ما بتشاركي في المنتدى الصحي ؟
> ...


ساره شو بتكرهي في الدنيا وشو بتحبي ؟ بكره الكذب والظلم اكتر شي وبحب الصداقه الحقيقيه  يالي بتكون بدون مصلحه او مكسب

اكتر خصله بساره ما بتحبيها ؟ انه بعصب بسرعه وبرجع بندم على تصرفاتي وانا معصبه يعني متسرعه شوي

بتدخني ولا لا ؟؟ الدخان ما بحبه ولا بحب ريحته ..لكن الارجيله بالاسبوعين مره تقريبا

شو اكتر شي بيعجبك بالرجل ؟
شخصيته القويه وجرائته 

ليه ما بتشاركي في المنتدى الصحي ؟
اسفه رح صير شارك 

شكرا لاسئلتك لمسه شقاوة

----------


## ساره

> معناته ، اصبري علي ، الليله مجهز ليك ِ قائمة اسئلة طولها مترين ...



شكرا نادر بستنى الاسئله  :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:  

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

> ساره شو بتكرهي في الدنيا وشو بتحبي ؟ بكره الكذب والظلم اكتر شي وبحب الصداقه الحقيقيه  يالي بتكون بدون مصلحه او مكسب
> 
> اكتر خصله بساره ما بتحبيها ؟ انه بعصب بسرعه وبرجع بندم على تصرفاتي وانا معصبه يعني متسرعه شوي
> 
> بتدخني ولا لا ؟؟ الدخان ما بحبه ولا بحب ريحته ..لكن الارجيله بالاسبوعين مره تقريبا
> 
> شو اكتر شي بيعجبك بالرجل ؟
> شخصيته القويه وجرائته 
> 
> ...


شكرا على صراحتك  :Smile:

----------


## Shift

تطلع ايه الارجيله دي ؟؟؟؟

----------


## بدون تعليق

> تطلع ايه الارجيله دي ؟؟؟؟


ازايك يا شفت
عامل ايه
والله ليك واحشه يا راجل

الارجيله هي نفسها الشيشه الي عندكم بمصر 
و دي بتيجي متلغمه  :Db465236ff:   او مش متلغمه
ههههه

----------


## Shift

اولا الحمد لله .. كيفك ياراجل واحشني بجد 
ثانيا : يعني ايه متلغمه ؟؟ .. انا اللغم اللي اعرفه اللي هو بيعمل انفجار

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*مرحبا كيفك أسئلتي خفيفة ما فيها شي:

*- ماهو اللون المفضل لديك؟

* ماهى الأكله المفضله لكى؟

*-أى الأيام أحب إليك؟

*دمعتك سهلة ولا صعبة؟ ومتى بتنزل؟

*شو هو بيت الشعر اللي دائما ببالك وبتتذكريه؟

*ماذا يعني لك الصمت....و دمعة الرجل....الفراق؟

*يقول أحد الشعراء: لكل شيئٍ إذا ما تم نقصان*****فلا يغرنك بطيب العيش إنسان
لمين بتوجه هالبيت ؟

*شو أقسى كلمة سمعتيها بحياتك؟

* لو صرتي وزيرة التربية والتعليم ..شو أهم قراراتك حتكون..؟

*أكتر موقف محرج صار معك..وأحلى نكته سمعتيها..؟
وشكراً ..*

----------


## دمعة حب

> خلص الاسبوع  وما فيه ضيف


ولو يا حلا مدام انت موجوده ما في داعي للضيف 

صح ولا لا كلامي يا العالي للعالي

----------


## دمعة حب

> مشكور يا حنتل مان على الرد بالموافقة وتحمسك للكرسي
> 
> لكن انا أري انه لا يوجد غيرك متحمس للموضوع


لا بالعكس اثرت اهتماهي بهدا الموضوع 
وبتمنى اني اكون الضيف 
بس الضروف تمنعنيي :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ساره

> *مرحبا كيفك أسئلتي خفيفة ما فيها شي:
> 
> *- ماهو اللون المفضل لديك؟
> 
> * ماهى الأكله المفضله لكى؟
> 
> *-أى الأيام أحب إليك؟
> 
> *دمعتك سهلة ولا صعبة؟ ومتى بتنزل؟
> ...


*- ماهو اللون المفضل لديك؟
الاسود 

* ماهى الأكله المفضله لكى؟
المسخن

*-أى الأيام أحب إليك؟
السبت

*دمعتك سهلة ولا صعبة؟ ومتى بتنزل؟
سهله كتير لما كون حزينه او ما قادره اعمل شي 

*شو هو بيت الشعر اللي دائما ببالك وبتتذكريه؟

إغضبْ! 
فأنتَ رائعٌ حقاً متى تثورُ 
إغضب! 
فلولا الموجُ ما تكوَّنت بحورُ.. 
كنْ عاصفاً.. كُنْ ممطراً.. 
فإنَّ قلبي دائماً غفورُ 
إغضب! 
فلنْ أجيبَ بالتحدّي 
فأنتَ طفلٌ عابثٌ.. 
يملؤهُ الغرورُ.. 
وكيفَ من صغارها.. 
تنتقمُ الطيورُ؟

*ماذا يعني لك الصمت....و دمعة الرجل....الفراق؟
الصمت.. عالم كامل من الكلام لا يفهمه الكثيرون
دمعه الرجل ..انكسار
الفراق .. ذكريات وشوق

*يقول أحد الشعراء: لكل شيئٍ إذا ما تم نقصان*****فلا يغرنك بطيب العيش إنسان
لمين بتوجه هالبيت ؟
لكل حد مو شبعان من الدنيا ولكل حد بيفسر طيبه الناس وصبرهم عليه ضعف .

*شو أقسى كلمة سمعتيها بحياتك؟
بحتفظ فيها لنفسي

* لو صرتي وزيرة التربية والتعليم ..شو أهم قراراتك حتكون..؟
رح نادي بانه يكون التعليم الثانوي مختلط حتى ما يتفاجى الطلاب في الجامعه من الجنس الاخر وتروح عقده الخوف منهم بالاضافه لدور اكبر للنشاطات الخارجيه للطلاب من رحلات عليميه وترفيهيه ونشاطات في المجتمع المحلي للمدرسه يشاركو فيها الطلبه حتى نغرس روح العطاء والانتماء فيهم



*أكتر موقف محرج صار معك..وأحلى نكته سمعتيها..؟
اكتر موقف محرج جد صعب احكيه وحابه كون صادقه معك ..

احلى نكته من بنت الشام وهيه (( 
ديناصور حط إيده على ديناصورة 
قالتله : شيل أيدك بخجل .
قلها:من حيونتك أنقرضنا )) :Db465236ff:  

شكرا الك  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

واوووووووووووووو ... :Db465236ff:  

ساره هون ... :Db465236ff:  

ملاحظة :- بريدك مليان رسائل ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

ساره ...

سؤال على الماشي ...

اوصفيلي شعورك لما توقفت عضويتك بكل صدق ، وكيف كانت نفسيتك ، خلال مدة التوقيف ، ومين الشخص الي حقدتي عليه أثناء مدة التوقيف ...؟؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

> واوووووووووووووو ... 
> 
> ساره هون ... 
> 
> ملاحظة :- بريدك مليان رسائل ...


اهلا نادر هلا بفضيه  :Smile:  

شكرا


اوصفيلي شعورك لما توقفت عضويتك بكل صدق ، وكيف كانت نفسيتك ، خلال مدة التوقيف ، ومين الشخص الي حقدتي عليه أثناء مدة التوقيف ...؟؟ 

اول شعور كنت متفاجئه كتير انه انا ..مستحيل يكونو وقفوني اكيد فيه غلط 
ثم (( اخدت وقت )) فهمت كل شي وزعلت كتير عارفه انه غلطت بس شعرت بالاهانه قدام الاعضاء
اثناء مده التوقيف بس تنين حسان وعبدالله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Shift

ازيك يا ساره  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):  
بصراحه انا معنديش اساله .. 
كفايه اتفرج عليكي بس وانتي تجاوبي ..  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## حلم حياتي

*صباح الخير
مبروك رجوعك يا سارة 
وانشالله ما بتنعاد 
نور المنتدى*

----------

